# Groovy Tools



## foztex

Hi all,

Don't know about you but I love good tools, the more specific the better as they tend to look the most interesting.

I've been after a crystal press for a while and when this came up with a load of bulova crystals included I could not resist.










Contained in a Bulova signed







brown tin box, with a selection of attachments and crystals. The press is cast iron and very sturdy, although at the same time rather petite. It too is marked Bulova and is finished in black lacquer.










My only disappointment was that some of the attachments were missing, so I kept my eye out. Found this box of goodies the other day, so now I am sorted. The case holder ones are particularly cool


















Anyone else have any particularly photogenic, interesting or generally cool tools? post a pic.

I really like the look of some of the chromed staking tools out there, but as I've no idea what you do with one and as far as I know I've no use for one, I am finding it difficult to justify as a purchase 

cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonm

Very interesting Foz, I dont have a any interesting watch related tools, but I do have some surgical instruments that would make your toes curl







( literally  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137

foztex said:


> Anyone else have any particularly photogenic, interesting or generally cool tools? post a pic.


Oh no, wait till Jason see`s that









I see he did, phew, we got off lightly there


----------



## foztex

jasonm said:


> Very interesting Foz, I dont have a any interesting watch related tools, but I do have some surgical instruments that would make your toes curl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( literally  )


Oh go on Jase, post some. But only ones your photograph yourself, I am not having you spamming this thread with catalogue shots









Oh and something I forgot to ask in the original post, Roy any chance of a photo of your incredible new engraver. I would be fascinated to see a machine that can do intricate engravings on something as small as a watch crown.

In fact, as an appreciation of mechanics seems to go with watch appreciation, how about opening the subject up to any fascinating devices. (should we move it to OT ?). I am sure everyone has at least one item that fits the category.

Stand by your sheds.

Andy


----------



## pg tips

we do not want to see pics of Jase and his tool

enough to make your eyes water!


----------



## JonW

Wow Andy, thats a great kit. I think the older tools are much nicer than the modern cheapo ones... of course the new expensive ones are in a different league...

Heres some of mine...


----------



## foztex

Super cool case openers Jon,

don't take this the wrong way mate, but on the larger tool your ringpiece looks a bit rusty 









here is a selection of my oyster openers

















Andy


----------



## JonW

Aw, Shucks Andy....


----------



## Roy

foztex said:


> Oh and something I forgot to ask in the original post, Roy any chance of a photo of your incredible new engraver. I would be fascinated to see a machine that can do intricate engravings on something as small as a watch crown.
> 
> Andy


Here it is Andy, but I have more interesting tools which I will take some shots of.


----------



## Roy

One of my better looking tools.

One of my most useful and most used below it.


----------



## jasonm

Looks like you borrowed the top one off Lenin









Whats the bottom one for?


----------



## Roy

jasonm said:


> Looks like you borrowed the top one off Lenin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the bottom one for?


The top one is "Levin" jase , they manufactured it, not Lenin or Lennon or any other songwriter.









The bottom one, you guess.


----------



## jasonm

Its not for torturing insects is it.......?










No, diddnt think so......

I dont know....


----------



## Roy

It's for tightening cannon pinions.


----------



## jasonm

Ahhh I see......









Thats great, if ever I need my pinion tightening I'll get in touch


----------



## pg tips

I have two watches that i think need the cannon pinions tightening.

I wouldn't have a clue htf you do it though


----------



## foztex

Those are good looking Roy. Whats the Levin for? are the little vice tips sapphire?

Andy


----------



## Roy

It is a poising tool. The jaws are ruby.


----------



## foztex

Roy said:


> It is a poising tool. The jaws are ruby.


DOH, jeez I'm a knob, I meant ruby. I even had to spell check sapphire














in my defence my darling son gave me the flu so I've not been the sharpest knife in the box lately.

cheers for the photos Roy, I do love watch tools.

Andy


----------



## Roy

Your welcome Andy, I take some pics of some more when I have time.


----------

